# Shoutbox Enable, but not showing



## Danny Tanner (Feb 2, 2010)

I've read a lot of people talking about the shoutbox here on GBAtemp, and I always thought it was something elusive, but I saw in my options 'Enable Shoutbox' and it was. Further searching has lead me to believe it's on the main page, but I still don't see it. Am I missing something? Is it A Firefox thing?


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

Log off then back in.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 2, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197710


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2010)

It should be on the right side of the screen on the main page if you scroll down.

If not, log off and log in.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys, but logging off didn't do it. I'm not using the latest Firefox if that means anything. Could it be a cookies thing? I don't think so, I have them enabled, but I suppose it could be something having to do with that.


----------



## prowler (Feb 3, 2010)

If you're so sure its Firefox, use another browser then.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 3, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> If you're so sure its Firefox, use another browser then.



Well, I installed the latest Internet Explorer. It didn't work, but I learned a valuable lesson. I thought the IE bashers were exaggerating, but it took about three times as long to start and log into GBAtemp than Firefox.

I really thought they would've caught up in the past few years.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

Several people seem to have this problem for some reason. If nothing gets it to show up on the portal you can just load it in a tab.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox

Be prepared for lots of intelligent comments and highbrow wit.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 3, 2010)

Alright thank you, I'll just use that link. Watch out, I'll be lurking


----------



## House Spider (Feb 5, 2010)

It works for me on IE and FireFox.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Working ok for me, give it a day or so, see if anything changes. You have more than 100 posts, so you should be fine in that respect.

Also, hadn't realised this was a couple of days old.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, although it's never worked before, the shoutbox showed up this morning.

If this is the work of an Admin/Mod, Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not, I retract my gratitude


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope, definitely not them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It appears when it wants to.


----------

